# hood not closing all the way



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

hey guys, i have an s13 front end conversion on my car, and just yesterday the hood just wouldn't close all the way. here's the deal, i open the hood to check stuff out with my friend and wen i come to close it, the hood locks in with the latch, but after that i cant push the hood down anymore to close all the way, i can push the hood down more, but it will keep going back up to the position in where it was locked with the latch.

does anyone know anything that can help me out? i'm really stumped and this situation is just very annoying


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Lets start with the stupid questions first... are there any tools underneath the hood still like ratchets, screw drivers etc?? Also have you had to adjust the hood latch before? Is it bent in anyway?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the latch needs adjusting. This happens all the time on mine because one of the intercooler support brackets uses the latch bolt and the weight of the cooler pulls it down all the time. Loosen the bolt and move the latch up so it closes properly.


----------



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

lol there werent any tools under it or anything, and i had to re adjust the latch, thanks for the help guys, everythings fixed


----------

